# Fire TV Screensaver Slideshow



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I was fiddling around with Amazon Cloud Drive last night, uploading some photos of the stray kitties I've been feeding, and when they showed up on my FireTV, I set the album as screensaver with the mosaic setting.. now I have a scrolling collage of kitty pics as my screensaver 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/26e3zx7iwbaandx/FireTVScreensaver.jpg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  Hubby would like that....(well, using OUR pics instead of the kitty pics)


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Heh yeah. I had tried setting my own screensaver on my FireTV once before, and it worked until it went to sleep and then reset when it was turned on again. So far it seems to be working, so I guess they fixed that issue.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a real problem today with my Fire TV.  No matter how long, it does not go to screensaver.  TV screen just stays on whatever was paused.  (House of Cards, season 4, episode 3  )  I called Amazon Fire TV CS.  Just like on computer, Amazon can do a remote on TV screen.  Who knew?    They'll get back to me tomorrow or Monday.


----------

